# Advice on under roofing air ventilation?



## Aish (Aug 12, 2021)

Hello All!

I am a newbie to roof construction and would really appreciate any feedback. We recently bought a one storey U shaped house with gabled roof. Roof is not finished or insulated. There are rafters that have chipboard on top, layer of black tar and shingles on too. We need to insulate it and make sure there is ventilation if required. Our intention is to vault half the ceiling inside, but currently there is no ventilation either inside the ceiling or flowing across the roof. I am trying to determine what we need to do. Some of the ceiling will be sealed, which i assume will need to be vented through to the roof? Also, we are deciding on whether we will install metal decra sheets on top of the already installed shingles to create a ventilation gap. Will this work, or is it overkill? I am based in a cold climate (minus 30 in the winter), no heavy snows, strong winds regularly and not much humidity.


----------

